# Protect Cell Insurance...you gotta be kidding me



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today I received my insurance replacement phone in the mail...opened the package up (and I knew something would be wrong on the refurbished phone -.-) and sure enough the screen and digitzer were sticking up above the housing and wasn't even sealed with the housing! There was a pretty decent gap up top between the screen and the housing and you could actually see some of the hardware beneath the screen...are you serious?? Anyways I think I will stick to Asurion from now on...Protect Cell will be getting a call from me tomorrow and I will be requesting a new phone instead of refurbished...I have received some pretty bad refurbished phones but nothing to the extent of this..even the guys at the Verizon store said it was one of the worst refurbished phones they had seen


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never heard of Protect Cell, but from the sounds of it, they suck hardcore. Obviously that company has never heard the words "quality assurance"...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Toucan request a new phone all you want but you wont get it. Plus why go through insurance when the phone is under warranty?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ProtectCell (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi CC268,
I'm not sure what happened to your HTC Thunderbolt, but that's not the way we do business here at ProtectCell. Please, please call our customer support team at our corporate office (toll free) at 877-368-6365, so we can get this taken care of for you. We don't even use "refurbished" phones; we only use new OEM and remanufactured phones. I know that sounds like refurbished, but our phones come from reputable companies who put the phones through quality assurance testing.

Again please call our headquarters so we can get this taken care for your right away (you can also email us and [email protected])

- Your ProtectCell Team


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

ProtectCell said:


> Hi CC268,
> I'm not sure what happened to your HTC Thunderbolt, but that's not the way we do business here at ProtectCell. Please, please call our customer support team at our corporate office (toll free) at 877-368-6365, so we can get this taken care of for you. We don't even use "refurbished" phones; we only use new OEM and remanufactured phones. I know that sounds like refurbished, but our phones come from reputable companies who put the phones through quality assurance testing.
> 
> Again please call our headquarters so we can get this taken care for your right away (you can also email us and [email protected])
> ...


Busted!
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

ProtectCell said:


> Hi CC268,
> I'm not sure what happened to your HTC Thunderbolt, but that's not the way we do business here at ProtectCell. Please, please call our customer support team at our corporate office (toll free) at 877-368-6365, so we can get this taken care of for you. We don't even use "refurbished" phones; we only use new OEM and remanufactured phones. I know that sounds like refurbished, but our phones come from reputable companies who put the phones through quality assurance testing.
> 
> Again please call our headquarters so we can get this taken care for your right away (you can also email us and [email protected])
> ...


I would like to know your definition of a refurbished phone and a remanufactured phone. I swear they are one and the same lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha, welcome to the site Protect Cell, post number 1?
Hmmmm....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Member since today? Man, that is uncanny, ProtectCell.... your must be a psychic

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

There sending me another phone should be here tomorrow, see how that one is, hopefully it works out


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

They got on here hella fast LOL









Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

CC268 said:


> There sending me another phone should be here tomorrow, see how that one is, hopefully it works out


Saw something on Verizon's FB page about being able to get insurance put on for a limited time, as a second chance, might wantto check it put

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the phone updated? I received it today and it seems to be good but I check for new software update and it says there isn't one? I have the old market so when I try to update things it fails


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Go under applications and find the market and clear data or whatever its called. THen reopen the market and it should update

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Go under applications and find the market and clear data or whatever its called. THen reopen the market and it should update
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot it seemed to work


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Not a problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

